# Red bike, with red rims



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Post pictures of red bikes with red rims, I need to convince myself that it will look better than white,


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Like this?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

There is a nice Uzzi in the Uzzi thread in the Intense forum. Toward the end of the thread.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

what the?


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

MattP. said:


> There is a nice Uzzi in the Uzzi thread in the Intense forum. Toward the end of the thread.


ok thanks ill check.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Calidownhiller said:


> Post pictures of red bikes with red rims, I need to convince myself that it will look better than white,
> Thanks:thumbsup:


get black before white


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> get black before white


i already have black, and everyone has white, and my bike is red so i figured red rims would look tight.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Calidownhiller said:


> i already have black, and everyone has white, and my bike is red so i figured red rims would look tight.


keep it black then


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Red...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Red...


almost "alien like" it has a weird glow to it


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

*Yeah good idea*

Then after you get those rad red rims you can get a matching outfit I heard that color coordinating makes you at least 15% faster.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

there you go...red and white isn't that good unless you are in Europe (land of bananna slings)


----------



## Matt850T (Apr 27, 2007)

giantsaam said:


> Then after you get those rad red rims you can get a matching outfit I heard that color coordinating makes you at least 15% faster.
> View attachment 367098


That's just grotesque.... :madman:

back on topic- are you going to get new red rims or paint the ones you have? I have rhyno lites but I'm running discs so I want to paint the silver rim braking surface red, still not sure how i'm gonna go about it...


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

giantsaam said:


> Then after you get those rad red rims you can get a matching outfit I heard that color coordinating makes you at least 15% faster.
> View attachment 367098


:madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:

are there no female teams with red?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

giantsaam said:


> Then after you get those rad red rims you can get a matching outfit I heard that color coordinating makes you at least 15% faster.


I'm unsubscribing from this thread... :nono: rft:


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Matt850T said:


> That's just grotesque.... :madman:
> 
> back on topic- are you going to get new red rims or paint the ones you have? I have rhyno lites but I'm running discs so I want to paint the silver rim braking surface red, still not sure how i'm gonna go about it...


Im going to buy red rims, right now i have blackish/gray 729s


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

giantsaam said:


> Then after you get those rad red rims you can get a matching outfit I heard that color coordinating makes you at least 15% faster.
> View attachment 367098


disturbing


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

not exactly what your looking for, just trying to keep the thread alive


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

lol i think this is what your after! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

EDizzleVR6 said:


> not exactly what your looking for, just trying to keep the thread alive


:nono: :nono: :nono: undersize fork....needs 8 inches....not 7:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

bxxer rider said:


> lol i think this is what your after! :thumbsup:


Those are white rims, not red...


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> :nono: :nono: :nono: undersize fork....needs 8 inches....not 7:nono: :nono: :nono:


i thought the blue one was the 7incher and the red was the 8. at least that is the way it is on a friends couple of bikes.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

atomicAdam said:


> i thought the blue one was the 7incher and the red was the 8. at least that is the way it is on a friends couple of bikes.


Pretty sure all Dorados were 180mm of travel. all of the ones I owned were like that.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> Pretty sure all Dorados were 180mm of travel. all of the ones I owned were like that.


maybe they made the red in 180 and 200 - but a google search comes up w/ examples of 200mm versions


----------



## CE750 (Feb 12, 2006)

giantsaam said:


> Then after you get those rad red rims you can get a matching outfit I heard that color coordinating makes you at least 15% faster.
> View attachment 367098


:skep:


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

atomicAdam said:


> maybe they made the red in 180 and 200 - but a google search comes up w/ examples of 200mm versions


Ah good to know.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

atomicAdam said:


> i thought the blue one was the 7incher and the red was the 8. at least that is the way it is on a friends couple of bikes.


maybe someone changed sticker on fork but it looks like a 7 inch fork.....bike head angle looks xc'ish


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

giantsaam said:


> Then after you get those rad red rims you can get a matching outfit I heard that color coordinating makes you at least 15% faster.
> View attachment 367098


I'm sure the sponsor didn't ask for that group shot, unless it was their first time sponsoring a cycling team. In which case it was also probably the last. "Uhm, boss, the sponsor shots are back....I don't think we can use them..." 

Do they actually teach them to stand there looking normal with their junk all over the shop??? :skep:


----------



## sticarl (Apr 9, 2005)

*RED on RED*

Everybody is doing white, try something different:thumbsup:


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

That Intense is frickin pimp!!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Those are white rims, not red...


oh yeh opps miss read the title :madman:


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Blue on Red......


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

azdog said:


> Blue on Red......


ACtually those were the rims I was thinking of getting, what are they laced to. Mine are gonna be to Hope Pro II's:thumbsup:


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Calidownhiller said:


> ACtually those were the rims I was thinking of getting, what are they laced to. Mine are gonna be to Hope Pro II's:thumbsup:


They are the Transition wheelset so it is just the stock transition hubs that come with them.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

You buys are so cute...


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

those transitions look pretty sick. how are they holding up??


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

sticarl said:


> Everybody is doing white, try something different:thumbsup:


hummm and i was thinking of getting my frame and forks powdercoated in boxxer and 224 world cup colours


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Djponee said:


> those transitions look pretty sick. how are they holding up??


Pretty damn good. I broke them in at Bootleg and couldn't believe how solid they feel. I ride South Mountain in Phoenix which usually chews up rims, so far they have held up, can't say the same for my derailleur.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

That Uzzi looks like a ****ing Ferrari. Beautiful.


----------

